# Scary Stories?



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

For my Halloween party this year, I'd like each of my eight guests to read a short, scary story. I'm looking for suggestions from you guys! 
I've got a couple already, but I need more. Here are the ones I have: 
Children's Playground
Daddy, are you awake? 
and another that I just can't seem to find the link to, at the moment! But like I said, I need at least five more. The more the better. I'm gonna be with a bunch of teenagers, so I'd really like to scare them a little.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

http://literacynet.org/lp/hperspectives/llorona.html

You may be able to find a scarier telling of this legend, but the tale always scared the crap outta me growing up.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Lisaloo said:


> http://literacynet.org/lp/hperspectives/llorona.html
> 
> You may be able to find a scarier telling of this legend, but the tale always scared the crap outta me growing up.


Ah, La Llorna, what a great tale! I'm definitely going to look for a chilling version of the tale, but you've set me on the right track, Lisaloo. Thanks!


----------



## Shikigami (Aug 5, 2011)

You've been to Reddit, so you might already know about fark.com's annual Halloween thread. The link below is for 2011. Past years' stories always seem better, but get two or three pages in and you'll find some good ones, sandwiched between the rest of the posters/inside jokes/trolls:

http://www.fark.com/comments/6689958/I-heard-some-kid-died-last-year-because-of-Annual-Fark-Spooky-Story-Halloween-thread-so-were-not-going-to-have-one-this-year-So-definitely-dont-post-scary-stories-in-this-thread?startid=72735606


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You'll have probably heard about this one but here it is  Still sends shivers down my spine-

*A girl in her teens, is babysitting for a family in Newport Beach, Ca. The family is wealthy and has a very large house — you know the sort, with a ridiculous amount of rooms. Anyways, the parents are going out for a late dinner/movie. The father tells the babysitter that once the children are in bed she should go into this specific room (he doesn't really want her wandering around the house) and watch TV there.

The parents take off and soon she gets the kids into bed and goes to the room to watch TV. She tries watching TV, but she is disturbed by a clown statue in the corner of the room. She tries to ignore it for as long as possible, but it starts freaking her out so much that she can't handle it.

She resorts to calling the father and asks, "Hey, the kids are in bed, but is it okay if I switch rooms? This clown statue is really creeping me out."

The father says seriously, "Get the kids, go next door and call 911."

She asks, "What's going on?"

He responds, "Just go next door and once you call the police, call me back."

She gets the kids, goes next door, and calls the police. When the police are on the way, she calls the father back and asks, "So, really, what's going on?"

He responds, "We don't HAVE a clown statue." He then further explains that the children have been complaining about a clown watching them as they sleep. He and his wife had just blown it off, assuming that they were having nightmares.*


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's another one that freaked me out- Its about a babysitter again. I was sitting at the computer whilst reading it and I kept looking around and then the phone rang...I hung up straight away- turns out it was my mum XD
Anyway here it is 

*A married couple were going out for the evening and called in a teenage babysitter to take care of their three children. When she arrived they told her they probably wouldn't be back until late, and that the kids were already asleep so she needn't disturb them.

The babysitter starts doing her homework while awaiting a call from her boyfriend. After awhile the phone rings. She answers it, but hears no one on the other end — just silence, then whoever it is hangs up. After a few more minutes the phone rings again. She answers, and this time there's a man on the line who says, in a chilling voice, "Have you checked the children?"

Click.

At first she thinks it might have been the father calling to check up and he got interrupted, so she decides to ignore it. She goes back to her homework, then the phone rings again. "Have you checked the children?" says the creepy voice on the other end.

"Mr. Murphy?" she asks, but the caller hangs up again.

She decides to phone the restaurant where the parents said they'd be dining, but when she asks for Mr. Murphy she is told that he and his wife had left the restaurant 45 minutes earlier. So she calls the police and reports that a stranger has been calling her and hanging up. "Has he threatened you?" the dispatcher asks. No, she says. "Well, there's nothing we can really do about it. You could try reporting the prank caller to the phone company."

A few minutes go by and she gets another call. "Why haven't you checked the children?" the voice says.

"Who is this?" she asks, but he hangs up again. She dials 911 again and says, "I'm scared. I know he's out there, he's watching me."

"Have you seen him?" the dispatcher asks. She says no. "Well, there isn't much we can do about it," the dispatcher says. The babysitter goes into panic mode and pleads with him to help her. "Now, now, it'll be okay," he says. "Give me your number and street address, and if you can keep this guy on the phone for at least a minute we'll try to trace the call. What was your name again?"

"Linda."

"Okay, Linda, if he calls back we'll do our best to trace the call, but just keep calm. Can you do that for me?"

"Yes," she says, and hangs up. She decides to turn the lights down so she can see if anyone's outside, and that's when she gets another call.

"It's me," the familiar voice says. "Why did you turn the lights down?"

"Can you see me?" she asks, panicking.

"Yes," he says after a long pause.

"Look, you've scared me," she says. "I'm shaking. Are you happy? Is that what you wanted?"

"No."

"Then what do you want?" she asks.

Another long pause. "Your blood. All over me."

She slams the phone down, terrified. Almost immediately it rings again. "Leave me alone!" she screams, but it's the dispatcher calling back. His voice is urgent.

"Linda, we've traced that call. It's coming from another room inside the house. Get out of there! Now!!!"

She tears to the front door, attempting to unlock it and dash outside, only to find the chain at the top still latched. In the time it takes her to unhook it she sees a door open at the top of the stairs. Light streams from the children's bedroom, revealing the profile of a man standing just inside.

She finally gets the door open and bursts outside, only to find a cop standing on the doorstep with his gun drawn. At this point she's safe, of course, but when they capture the intruder and drag him downstairs in handcuffs, she sees he is covered in blood. Come to find out, all three children have all been murdered.*


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Another one  I'm never getting a dog now XD

*Once there was a a beautiful young girl who lived in a small town just south of Farmersburg. Her parents had to go to town for a while, so they left their daughter home alone, but protected by her dog, which was a very large collie. The parents told the girl to lock all the windows and doors after they had left. And at about 8:00pm the parents went to town. So doing what she was told the girl shut and locked evey window and every door. But there was one window in the basement that would not close completely.

Trying as best as she could she finally got the window shut, but it would not lock. So she left the window, and went back upstairs. But just to make sure that no one could get in, she put the dead-bolt lock on the basment door.

Then she sat down had some dinner and decided to go to sleep for the night. Settling down to sleep at about 12:00 she snuggled up with the dog and fell asleep.

But at one point, she suddenly woke up. She turned and looked at the clock...it was 2:30. She snuggled down again wondering what had woken her.....when she heard a noise. It was a dripping sound. She thought that she had left the water running, and now it was dripping into the drain of her sink. So thinking it was no big deal she decided to go back to sleep.

But she felt nervous so she reached her hand over the edge of her bed, and let the dog lick her hand for reasurance that he would protect her. Again at about 3:45 she woke up hearing drippping. She was slightly angry now but went back to sleep anyway. Again she reached down and let the dog lick her hand. Then she fell back to sleep.

At 6:52 the girl decided that she had had enough...she got up just in time to see her parents were pulling up to the house. "Good,"she thought. "Now somebody can fix the sink...'cause I know I didn't leave it running." She walked to the bathroom and there was the collie dog, skinned and hung up on the curtain rod. The noise she heard was its blood dripping into a puddle on the floor. The girl screamed and ran to her bedroom to get a weapon, incase someone was still in the house.....and there on the floor, next to her bed she saw a small note, written in blood, saying: HUMANS CAN LICK TOO MY BEAUTIFUL.*


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

When you say teenagers that probably means they havent been to college or Uni yet- this'll stop them 

*Two dormmates in college were in the same science class. The teacher had just reminded them about the midterm the next day when one dormmate - let's call her Juli - got asked to this big bash by the hottest guy in school. The other dormmate, Meg, had pretty much no interest in going and, being a diligent student, she took notes on what the midterm was about. After the entire period of flirting with her date, Juli was totally unprepared for her test, while Meg was completely prepared for a major study date with her books.

At the end of the day, Juli spent hours getting ready for the party while Meg started studying. Juli tried to get Meg to go, but she was insistent that she would study and pass the test. The girls were rather close and Juli didn't like leaving Meg alone to be bored while she was out having a blast. Juli finally gave up, using the excuse that she would cram in homeroom the next day.

Juli went to the party and had the time of her life with her date. She headed back to the dorm around 2 a.m. and decided not to wake Meg. She went to bed nervous about the midterm and decided she would wake up early to ask Meg for help.

She woke up and went to wake Meg. Meg was lying on her stomach, apparently sound asleep. Juli rolled Meg over to reveal Meg's terrified face. Juli, concerned, turned on the desk lamp. Meg's study stuff was still open and had blood all over it. Meg had been slaughtered. Juli, in horror, fell to the floor and looked up to see, written on the wall in Meg's blood: "Aren't you glad you didn't turn on the lights!"*


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's another short one with a cliffhanger ending

*A woman and her boyfriend were on their way home from somewhere (not important) one night, and suddenly his car ran out of gas. It was about one in the morning and they were completely alone in the middle of the nowhere.

The guy stepped out of the car, saying comfortingly to his girlfriend, "Don't worry, I'll be right back. I'm just going to go out for some help. Lock the doors, though."

She locked the doors and sat restlessly, waiting for her boyfriend to come back. Suddenly, she sees a shadow fall across her lap. She looks up to see... not her boyfriend, but a strange, crazed looking man. He is swinging something in his right hand.

He sticks his face close to the window and slowly pulls up his right hand. In it is her boyfriend's decapitated head, twisted horribly in pain and shock. She shuts her eyes in horror and tries to make the image go away. When she opens her eyes, the man is still there, grinning psychotically. He slowly lifts his left hand, and he is holding her boyfriend's keys... to the car. *


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Shikigami said:


> You've been to Reddit, so you might already know about fark.com's annual Halloween thread. The link below is for 2011. Past years' stories always seem better, but get two or three pages in and you'll find some good ones, sandwiched between the rest of the posters/inside jokes/trolls:
> 
> http://www.fark.com/comments/6689958/I-heard-some-kid-died-last-year-because-of-Annual-Fark-Spooky-Story-Halloween-thread-so-were-not-going-to-have-one-this-year-So-definitely-dont-post-scary-stories-in-this-thread?startid=72735606


Thank you! I'm checking these out and enjoying the good ones!

And Danielj2705, thank you for your suggestions! I like them a lot, might snatch a few up


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

What about the books "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark"? They had some creepy/scary stories in them... If you search online you can find some. There are even some Youtube videos of people reading them.






Danielj2705 said:


> The parents take off and soon she gets the kids into bed and goes to the room to watch TV. She tries watching TV, but she is disturbed by a clown statue in the corner of the room. She tries to ignore it for as long as possible, but it starts freaking her out so much that she can't handle it.
> 
> She resorts to calling the father and asks, "Hey, the kids are in bed, but is it okay if I switch rooms? This clown statue is really creeping me out."


That reminds me of this:


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN

http://www.darkregions.com/books/a-haunted-halloween-by-paul-melniczek

FRIGHTFUL OCTOBER

http://www.amazon.com/Frightful-October-Tales-Halloween-Horror/dp/1894841581


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Some of these are better than others but you may also want to take a creep through http://www.creepypasta.com/. There are some doozies on there that have kept me up nights.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh this is easy....go on Tumblr.com, you will need to join Tumblr.......then do a search for "creepypasta".....alot of stories are posted there and will have a tag so they will come up....

then the "old" tried and true ghost stories we old folks as kids got the bejeebers scared out of us with are on a good site....look up boy scouting sites, heres one, 
http://www.macscouter.com/stories/GhostStories.asp.............we printed of many ghost stories when our kids were young elementary age and hired a Crypt keeper to come in at a halloween party and read them to them in fog and room set up haunted....music playing, it was great, actually scared a couple pretty good.....make a book an decorate it like a witches book or spell book...my daughter has that today saved


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I love this idea! 

I found this here on H.F not long ago. Sorry I cant give credit to who posted it, but there was a thread about it somewhere.
http://creepypasta.wordpress.com/2009/02/

It has some fantastic urban legend stories on it.

EDIT - oops posted this without reading the 2 comments on page 2! Both of those users already listed this site! Oh well  it's now got 3 mentions


----------



## Slasher Movie Apologist (Sep 4, 2012)

HauntedHorror said:


> What about the books "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark"? They had some creepy/scary stories in them... If you search online you can find some. There are even some Youtube videos of people reading them.


Seconded. Those books are partly to blame for why I love Halloween so much. Every October at my elementary school, the librarian would read us some stories from those. Loved them then, love them now. The real fun of the books is the Stephen Gammell's dark, dripping ink artwork (a piece of one is in my signature), so it could be cool to see people's reactions to the art while they're holding them. I've seen everything from delight to disgust. 
If you decide to go with that, I can save you a few bucks and send you some scans from the books (highly recommend them for your bookshelf if you don't own them, though). 

If you wanna write some stories yourself, you could easily mine urban legends for a basic story, then jazz it up with character names and some writing flair. Instead of Unnamed Teenage Girl #734 being menaced by The Hook, The Calling Stranger, The Clown Statue, Spider-Egg Bubblegum, etc., it's poor Melissa in harm's way. Switch it up, too. Poor Melissa's illuminating phone call to the parents regarding the creepy clown statue doesn't happen because their cell phone cuts out, and she has to find out its true nature the hard way.
I think the best part of that would be the long tradition of those types of stories being told around campfires and to children on Halloween. They're universal, and always fun to hear, even if it's the umpteenth time. 

I think a ceremonial touch to the affair would be awesome, too. I'm thinking of a dark room, each person has one black candle. After they're done reading, they blow it out. You've got the classic feel that comes with reading horror stories by candlelight, plus the added bonus that just after all the candles are extinguished, you get a golden opportunity for a wicked jump scare. A large speaker in a corner of the room belting out a gut-wrenching scream would do nicely.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes, my daughter whos the creepy pasta addict, said the stories from the dark are more for children, the pasta stories are geared for older teens or adults....so just go through them.............when we did this as a theme for our kids annual party, they were 8-12, couple younger and adults....we had their party room heavily decorated, i made a castle throne chair our 'Crypt keeper" actor/reader sat in and we fogged the room alittle with a sound track i made for him coming, entering and while he read the stories, use a lightning machine, led candles/make them........at that time the kids hadnt heard all these this was ten years ago....we had them on the floor sitting in a big circle and did the one candle to blow out at the end, lights went out, crypt keeper disappeared and a monster in the corner came out,.....stage it, its so worth it..........they will remember you forever....lol.....its an easy party to do..........use a regular 1 inch notebook and paint it like old boards and paint a title on it to put your stories in so it looks like a "spell" book or something like that.....helps with the effect....theres so much out now you can use to decorate with, i am thinking the zombie babies from spririt sitting around the room listening, creeps me out right now..lol, some ghouls in corners, can lights with green or blue pointing up behind furniture........i miss all the children here now growing up and not at this age....


----------

